

Ask HN: Can you help me find a certain web product? - jjets718

Hi, everyone. Several months ago, I believe someone made a Show HN post about a startup that allows a person to submit a press release to more than 100 news sources at once. With this startup you fill out one form and pay a fee, and then the application submits your press release to lots of news sources at one time. Does anyone know the name of this product? Thank you so much!
======
neworbd
[http://pitchpigeon.com/blog/peterpings-rebrands-as-
pitchpige...](http://pitchpigeon.com/blog/peterpings-rebrands-as-
pitchpigeon.html)

~~~
jjets718
Thank you so much!

